# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Help me think of a fun day

## Jamakafun

Hello, I'm not a newbie to Jamaica.  I've been to Jamaica many times and I must say I'm addicted.  My daughter & I have travelled to various inclusive and non-inclusive places in Jamaica, Montego Bay, Trelawny, Negril, Negril, Negril (Love it). I'm having a one week vacation in Trelawny with my daughter, a friend from work and her grandson.  We just found out that another good friend will be stopping in Jamaica in Falmouth from a cruise ship on one of the days we are in Jamaica.  So far, we have found that we cannot board the cruise ship and she cannot get a pass to our nearby resort.  I'm a little puzzled as to how we can get together and enjoy some kind of a trip.  Since we are of various ages and sizes (Lol), I'm not sure what we could do between the hours of 8am to 4pm?  I've been to Dunn's river falls, YS falls, Bird Sanctuary, Appleton's, Black River, Roaring river, Rose Hall, Mayfield falls, John's hall tour hmm, catamaran and snorkelling trips  :Confused: maybe more.  Does anyone have any ideas for an enjoyable day that won't cost us a fortune?  I'm not totally familiar with Falmouth/Trelawny area and would really love some ideas.  We have two younger people 13 & 20, and us older folks 51, 62, 63.  Please help me out with some new ideas, it would be so appreciated. :Confused:

----------


## Sam I Am

What about mystic mountain?  I have not been but have done a little research and there are lots of things to do there to keep everyone happy: zip line,bobsled, nature walks, or just chill by the pool and look at the views of ochi.

----------


## Jamakafun

Thanks for the suggestion, any more anyone?

----------


## Jamakafun

Well, it's a long time after the fact-but might as well let you know what we did. Cruise ships cannot take on visitors and most resorts won't allow visitors during high season. The four of us went on a full day trip. We went to Black River, Ys Falls and Appleton's rum factory tour. This was a great trip, but also a very long day. In total it was 12 hours long from leaving to returning from our resort. Very enjoyable.  Previously did the same trip from Negril and it is still a long day, but definately not 12 hours.  When in Trelawny we did have to make pick ups & drop offs in Montego Bay.

----------


## SUNBABY BOAT

Hi there, Jamakafun. We would be happy to have you and your family as our guests on SUNBABY BOAT in Negril. Going snorkeling or enjoying an Island picnic Jamaican style is a great way to spend a fun day with your entire family big or small... young or young in spirit...haha!! You could enjoy a day in Negril and take a sunset cruise up to the world-famous Rick's Cafe where you and your family can enjoy live music and watch the divers jump off the cliffs! Hope to see you soon! When are you coming to JA?

----------

